# 2 up



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone riding the new 2 seater quads yet ?looking at one i don"t know but they look to big for trail riding also they clumsy thanks for any input


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

2 seater quads? Are you asking about a 2 up quad where the rider sits behind the driver or a side by side, with the driver and rider sitting side by side? If its a 2 up quad, it will fit down a 50 inch trail. My Arctic Cat 2 up will do so but there are numerous scratches and a cracked fender to show how tight it can be and if a side by side (sxs) a Polaris Ranger will but with difficulty....sometimes a lot of difficulty. In actuality, unless its less than 50 inches wide, sxs's are technically illegal to ride 50" ATV trails in Michigan although most DNR people our club has talked too say they wouldn't ticket anyone riding down them unless something else is going on with the machine...i.e. riding off the trail.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

If your talking about a 2up quad, yes they ride great. More stable than a 1up and a better ride. I have the can am for 6 years now and have no problem riding anywhere with it. I plow snow, go ice fishing, and do trail rides with it. Also use it to work up my food plot. Haven't had a problem cracking fenders and I have been in some tight spots with it between two trees where it has bent the fenders and haven't cracked.


----------

